# account recovery



## TempCheechy (Oct 1, 2019)

Sorry guys been here before but I need to recover my original account "cheechy" please as I cant seem to login with it.

I've tried to recover it but it says its not been activated which is very odd - it was only used from around 2008 

Can anyone help as this account wont allow me to send PMs.

Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've activated it for you. Let me know of any further issues - ttforum @ mail.com


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

John-H said:


> I've activated it for you. Let me know of any further issues - ttforum @ mail.com


Thanks John thats it sorted


----------

